# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Orient Bay Beach Drone

## Peter NJ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWOd1ck_syM

----------


## andynap

Wow. Total wipe out. The roofs look ok just not on a structure. That's a shame.

----------


## PeterLynn

Here's another a bit further down - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlNL0z-lwrM. About 2/3 through the video the drone looks toward the north and there isn't a single structure along the beach. All the bars/restaurants are totally gone.

----------

